# treating with tomorrow.



## megan (Nov 10, 2008)

I bought a doe this spring (2yr old 2 freshener) that was treated with tomorrow and dried up in mid April after freshening with an uneven udder. She was also treated with excenel and pen before being dried up.
her milk was not cultured and her udder was not hot or unusual feeling. She just had more milk in one side and was not giving much milk per milking like she did last year.

so my question is...
when a goat is treated with tomorrow does their udder dry up completely like a doe that has not been treated? I am used to my does drying up all the way, so that there isn't an udder there anymore - but I have never used tomorrow on any of them before either.

but this doe after not being milked for 3 months now still has an udder. it is not hard, not lumpy, but also not "empty" either. it actually feels like a very normal udder for a goat that was milked a few hours ago.

I do think it changes sizes sometimes. some days it seems bigger and some days smaller. some days it seems like one side is bigger than the other. or maybe that's just my imagination??

she is just out on grass now. no grain at all.

so should I try to milk her out and see what's in there? or leave her alone? or is this normal for a doe treated with tomorrow.
Thanks!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

some never srink completely but if mine I would milk her completely out and re treat with tomorrow with gent mixed in myself.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Tommorrow is a dry cow infusion, but the wording is so misleading. It simply means you use it when drying up your cow, it has no meds in it to dry them up, it's nothing more than oil and antibiotic.

Like Sondra, if she has something in her udder still from April, I would milk her out, the meds in the udder are long gone so you could even send in a milk sample....she likely has staph if the only offending problem is that she was lopsided.

If you vet will order you Pirsue it is the superior infusion to use a drying off...although Tommorrow and gentamycin works well also.

For someone with some math skills, we use 2cc of 100 mg gentamycin in each half of the udder, with alot of folks vets not allowing them to use gent even infused...you can order much weaker gentamycin in the pig section of jefferslivestock.com how much would you use? Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OK correct me if I am wrong here but one tube of Tomorrow holds 10 ml you take out 2 cc and replace with 2 cc of 100mg/ml RX Gentamicin 
Now the piglet Gentamicin from Jeffers is only 5 mg/ml thus you would need 20 times more of it to equal the RX item. or 200 cc
no way can you use this piglet Gentamicin to replace the the RX Gentamicin as the container for Tomorrow or Pirsue would not begin to hold it.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Megan if your vet won't give you the RX email me please


----------



## megan (Nov 10, 2008)

my vet stocks pirsue and I know I can get that. I have used it before.
would it be okay to treat with that? if so then 1 tube per side one time only in this case?

also, what do you use for a container to send in milk samples? in the past I have used empty washed Rx bottles. we have lots of those on hand but I worry about them not being sterile.

It takes my state lab a good 5 business days to get the milk culture done and then a little more time to get the results back to the vet (they must work with your vet). the samples I sent in this year took just about 2 weeks for me to get the results.


----------

